# Steaming milk techniques please.



## ffd (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello.

I am new to coffee making.

I have litterally been steaming the milk, holding back the foam during pouring and then basically spooning the foam on top for a latte or cappuccino.

Is this the correct way to do it?

The only reason I ask is when I see a lot of pictures of coffee on the internet, in particular coffee art, people have perfect and level foam where mine isn't so I wonder if I am doing something wrong.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

From a speciality p.o.v. I think you are probably doing it wrong.

If you are using a spoon to hold back the foam, chances are you are putting too much foam on the milk. Try holding off the foam a lot more, hold the steam tip slightly lower in the milk, and try and aim to get NO big bubbles in it.

Once you have steamed the milk, put the milk jug on the side, and leave it for 10 seconds, this lets the liquid milk run out of the foam, then firmly bang the milk jug down on the side, this should remove any big bubbles and leave you with matte foam on the milk. Now you need to firmly swirl the milk, you'll notice the top of the milk with start turning shiny, almost like white paint.

You should now have great foamed milk and be ready to pour.


----------



## ffd (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You could also try decabting into a smaller milk jug and back into the original jug.

This also has the effect of removing the air from the larger bubbles.

To reduce the amount of foam, try dunking the wand earlier int he steaming process.


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Try slowly stretching the milk by putting the steam wand just below the surface of the milk and very slowly bringing it up to the surface ( it should make a "Ssshh" noise and never a screatchy noise)

and like said above, bang the jug to get rid of large bubbles, then swirl the jug to form an island of foam.

foam should have a similar consitancy to mirangue


----------

